# Shimano bearing sizes



## bakehook (Oct 14, 2012)

I need to know the size of the curado I:
Drive bearing and small pinion support bearing....bnt 4195
Large pinion bearing bnt 3927

Tried to get them from shimano but they are back ordered.

Are the bearings for the chronarch ci 4 + the same size?


----------



## marshdonkey (Aug 9, 2013)

*Might want to double check but these should be right.*

Pinion support should be a: 8mm x 12mmx 3.5mm 
Spool support should be a: 3mm x 10mm x 4mm
Drive bearing should be: 5mm x 8mm x 2.5mm

All dimensions are ID x OD X Width


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I think you meant BNT4194 for the drive shaft bearing and the x-ship pinion support bearing. It's a 5x9x3 and try BNT0031, TGT0309 or BNT3819.
For the large pinion support bearing 8x12x3.5 try using BNT3621, BNT2170, BNT2937, or BNT2192.
Some of these are ARB, SARB, Stainless Japan, and Stainless from... I guess not Japan lol 

Seems like Shimano is consolidating a lot of their part numbers from US, EU, AU, and JDM versions so fairly new reels show discontinued part numbers. Unfortunately their website doesn't always reflect the alt number.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bakehook (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes, that is the correct # for the drive bearing. 

Exactly what I need , thanks


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Matt,


Sometimes the schematics include new part numbers for the same bearings in other reels. We have been trying to create a master part number to eliminate redundancy and eliminate wasted space in our carousel. This is an ongoing project because of the two factories. Sometimes we don't catch all of the new numbers or create a master part right away. There are over 35,000 part numbers so you can see why they aren't always caught. 


All of the bearings are coming out of Japan. We have Stainless, ARB and S-ARB.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Yep and I'm glad y'all are doing that. I wish I could get my hands on the cross reference file.

I always thought the OEM bearings were made in Japan but some were labeled "Ball Bearing Japan", others were simply "Ball Bearing", and I have seen "Ball Bearing Made in Thailand" like the RD13269.


----------

